# wow- how strange



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

and disturbing.

While browsing a doberman forum a banner for this site popped up.
Puppies for Sale | Puppy Breeder | Buy a Puppy
I would have never thought such a place existed.. They say they screen all buyers, but it looks like you just hit a buy it now button and that's it. Am I the only one who thinks this is wrong?


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

I was discussing that site with someone once, about suing them for false advertisement, because everything about them leads me to believe "puppy mill," and yet they claims to be anything BUT a puppy mill or backyard breeder. You can tell from the pictures and the props they use that all of them come from the SAME place even.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

At the prices they are charging for the poor animals it has to be one of the best money making farms on the planet!! They seem to be selling such a wide range of dogs that they must have a whole bunch of breeders / farms working in syndicate. I would love to bump into one of the breeders that would be the only way I would reckon on finding out what is really going on there.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow... that is really crazy. They must have a lot of breeders working for them as there is such a variety of breeds... it really does seem like a puppy mill, especially from the whole "call now for free delivery!" and whatnot... it does seem rather wrong. I mean if you don't want to take the time to find a reputable breeder then you really should get a dog from a shelter. This place is charging the more then most breeders do...


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

How sad. I just browsed through the husky puppies and you can tell they are not in good health and that their conformation is poor just by looking at the pictures. They are even selling one with a "repaired belly hernia".:nono:

AND they are selling mixed breeds for almost $2k? 

I hate people.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

MissusMac said:


> How sad. I just browsed through the husky puppies and you can tell they are not in good health and that their conformation is poor just by looking at the pictures. They are even selling one with a "repaired belly hernia".:nono:
> 
> AND they are selling mixed breeds for almost $2k?
> 
> I hate people.


Is there something wrong with selling a dog with a repaired hernia?


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

KittyKat said:


> Is there something wrong with selling a dog with a repaired hernia?


There is something wrong with selling puppies en masse for any amount of money. That website is everything that is wrong with breeding dogs today


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Looks unquestionably like a typical puppy mill broker to me. Yuck.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

KittyKat said:


> Is there something wrong with selling a dog with a repaired hernia?


 
No, there is nothing wrong with selling a puppy with a repaired hernia. This is actually relatively common.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Poor puppies... :frown: There is this girl in my neighborhood who struck up a conversation with me once when we were walking our dogs. She was telling me about how she got her bichonpoo from a PA breeder online and how she was pretty sure it was a puppy mill but bought him anyway--gloating about how cheap he was. I went home and looked up the site and there were literally _hundreds_ of puppies. I can't seem to find the site anymore, so hopefully they have been shut down. But it makes me so sad that people still buy from mills even though they know it's wrong!!


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I've never understood how a person could buy a puppy "sight unseen". I mean is there any way to really "know" that the one your seeing is the one that you'll get. I have to agree that many of the pups seem sickly and frighten


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Sites like this make me sick. I'm sorry, but any "source" that has more than two breeds is questionable in my book. And holy cow is that a lot of puppies!! Do people not understand what they are doing when they buy from places like this?! Puppy mills have been SO exposed in the last few years, you don't even have to be a "dog person" to know what's going on with domestic animal breeding in this country. It's sickening. 
What's even worse, is places like this even give ethical breeders a bad name, because a lot of people don't understand that it's two entirely different worlds. Mass quantity breeders like the mills that run these sites (ugh, and ANY breeder producing more than 4 litters a year AT MOST) just absolutely sicken me. There is NO reason for it. Well, unless you count MONEY. 



Jerks.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

> We in no way condone or promote random, indiscriminate breeding of dogs. We adamantly refuse entrance into our network of anyone who uses puppy mill practices, has a history of producing puppies with health problems or has substandard living conditions for their pets.












*cough* Need I say more?

In case people might not notice, those are less than standard living conditions, and you can SEE the start of MANY kennels in the background.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

When I started this thread I hadn't even looked at the pictures of the puppies. So sad.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

That is just sick.They are charging show dog prices on some of them.One said it would come micro chiped witch is a $100 price.I think our shelter charges $10.At least they were haven't asked for awhile.I thought puppy mills were suppose to be cheaper.That's why people bought from them.Boy am I dumb.


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

PuppyPaws - you are so right... It is so easy to education yourself and find a reputable breeder. If you don't want to take the time then just go to a shelter/rescue. 

I always tell people:

If you're going to go to a breeder, you should be going for the following reasons. If you're NOT going for these reasons, go to a shelter or a rescue group!

1) You want a dachshund that is true to the personality and conformation of the AKC standard
2) You want to know the background of the puppy - parents, grandparents, health problems, etc.
3) You want a health guarantee - this comes from breeders having done the research into their lines and the health testing to GUARANTEE against problems.
4) You want a personal relationship with the breeder - who can answer all of your questions any time you need them answered!


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Herzo, I've never heard anything of puppy mills selling puppies for cheaper. Their scam is relying on the stupidity of people to think that they're paying more for better quality, because that's what many people think. And that's technically worse than show quality prices. I've never seen show dogs sold for as much as some of those puppies!


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

This sickens me; just one of the puppy mill and backyard breeder loving websites like Puppy Find, Next Day Pets, etc.


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Serendipity said:


> This sickens me; just one of the puppy mill and backyard breeder loving websites like Puppy Find, Next Day Pets, etc.


Just another flip of the coin -- I do haunt Puppy Find and Next Day Pets because when people google "dachshund puppies for sale" it is one of the first to pop up. I feel that there needs to be an educated presence at websites like those simply to offer another option and more education. You would be surprised at how many people have to come to me from those sites completely clueless on the breed, the diet (I feed PMR), or how to find a reputable breeder.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

hcdoxies said:


> Just another flip of the coin -- I do haunt Puppy Find and Next Day Pets because when people google "dachshund puppies for sale" it is one of the first to pop up. I feel that there needs to be an educated presence at websites like those simply to offer another option and more education. You would be surprised at how many people have to come to me from those sites completely clueless on the breed, the diet (I feed PMR), or how to find a reputable breeder.


I suppose...but if someone is that clueless, should they really be getting a pet? IMO, no.

Also, I don't know a single reputable breeder who would sell a puppy through a website like Next Day Pets, Puppy Find, etc. This is home to many puppy mills at worst, and high volume breeders at best.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

xxshaelxx said:


> Herzo, I've never heard anything of puppy mills selling puppies for cheaper. Their scam is relying on the stupidity of people to think that they're paying more for better quality, because that's what many people think. And that's technically worse than show quality prices. I've never seen show dogs sold for as much as some of those puppies!


Like I said boy am I dumb.Yea I know I could get a show quality Basset for $1600.


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

BrownieM said:


> I suppose...but if someone is that clueless, should they really be getting a pet? IMO, no..


And this is exactly it -- we cannot condemn and shun... we need to educate. Once they are educated, they are no longer ignorant... then maybe they are worthy of getting a pet  It's like my faith, for example -- "It is not those who are healthy who need a physician, but those who are sick." I feel very strongly about reaching out to those who need guidance and assistance - not condemning them for looking on Next Day Pets. And if they don't want my help or advice, then so be it... At least I tried.



BrownieM said:


> Also, I don't know a single reputable breeder who would sell a puppy through a website like Next Day Pets, Puppy Find, etc. This is home to many puppy mills at worst, and high volume breeders at best.


Hmmm... I'll look beyond the slap in the face  Once again, though, are we to allow these people to walk along aimlessly, or attempt to help and, therefore, help to do our part to put puppy mills and such out of business? The more educated people are about buying a puppy, theoretically, the less people will buy from puppy mills, pet stores, etc. If there is no money to be made from "ignorant" buyers, then there will be no point in being in business.

You should know, though, that it's not like I make contact with someone and they say, "hey, I have money!" and I say "Okie dokie! Here's your puppy!" No, not at all. You can't lump everyone into that category.


----------

